# Beavers at Willard???



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

I guess this is the right section. Just heard a report on ksl that 3 people a day for twelve hours are tending the six beavers taken from the spill. Why would they not just put them down and out of their misery? One wasn't even moving. Last time I checked they were far from endangered. 

Are beavers a critical part of the ecosystem there or just another nuisance animal like most beavers around the country? What am I missing?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

If the beavers die it will be murder instead of attempted murder. Murder carries a higher $$ penalty.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

freepunk said:


> I guess this is the right section. Just heard a report on ksl that 3 people a day for twelve hours are tending the six beavers taken from the spill. Why would they not just put them down and out of their misery? One wasn't even moving. Last time I checked they were far from endangered.
> 
> Are beavers a critical part of the ecosystem there or just another nuisance animal like most beavers around the country? What am I missing?


I can tell you that two years ago, the beavers in question were QUITE CERTAINLY nuisance animals. Fortunately for the beavers, they decided to move down stream before we trapped them off of our farm!

That said, these "nuisance beavers" apparently saved Willard bay from having diesel fuel in it, and that would have been a much bigger deal than having a bit of pasture flooded.


----------



## Calling all ducks (Apr 22, 2009)

Is true Beavers smell like bad Tuna fish


----------



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

It is a PR move. Chevron is probably supporting costs for the care associated to the beavers. They are making a public stance on how ecologically friendly the company is.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Yeah crimsons right. But as manysteps stated, the beavers did apparently save the bay from having diesel let into it, so everybody's kind of on there side.


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

I am glad they built the dam where they did. Chevron got lucky. It sounds like anywhere up river they would of been a nuisance. Sometimes I think these environmental protection groups extend the suffering when it looks like the enevitable is going to happen regardless. 
Let the beavers die as heros!!!! :wink:


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

According to the clinic where the beavers are Chevron has NOT given any money to help with their rehab.Hell they havent taken care of their last fiasco yet. :roll:


----------



## Afishnado (Sep 18, 2007)

I wished they kill those **** things. We have a heck of a time at our hunting club with the beaver's cutting our water off. The beaver dam's are no easy task to tear down either.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Afishnado said:


> I wished they kill those **** things. We have a heck of a time at our hunting club with the beaver's cutting our water off. The beaver dam's are no easy task to tear down either.


Find a local trapper who wants them, and get him on it.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

'nuff said.

-DallanC


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Afishnado said:


> The beaver dam's are no easy task to tear down either.


Oh it's not that hard with the right tools. My family in Ar uses dynamite, but unless you kill the beavers, they just rebuild, and they can do it over night! :shock:

Normally we blow the ****, then wait with rifles for the repair crew. That is the best way to get fast results if they make a new dam and you have crops in a field they flood. We use traps and snares quite a bit too, a little prevention will go a long way when it comes to those critters.

I was always under the impression they were protected in Utah because there numbers were so low, he'll I'd give them a bunch if they would come get them down in Ar, we have the Dam things running out our ears down here


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> According to the clinic where the beavers are Chevron has NOT given any money to help with their rehab.Hell they havent taken care of their last fiasco yet. :roll:


I seen on the news that Chevron is now taking care of the beavers.

What caused the leak this time? Lightning hitting a fence post again?


----------



## Afishnado (Sep 18, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> Afishnado said:
> 
> 
> > The beaver dam's are no easy task to tear down either.
> ...


Unfortunately we can't use explosives to remove the **** dam's. They are on Federal property, so they will only let us destroy them by physical labor. Any good beaver trapper's?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Afishnado said:


> Mojo1 said:
> 
> 
> > Afishnado said:
> ...


That sucks, some of our farmland adjoins a local NWR , when their beavers cause problems, the Feds deal with it for the farmers.

Sounds like trapping them is your best bet, if I was still living out there, I'd loan you some traps and show you how to. I never trapped out there, my old job never have me the time.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

To funny, but the channnel 2 news says there is some kind of a deal to try and name the beavers. I suggested to my wife they name them Wally and Eddy.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

+1 for Eddy


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

drove by there yesterday and saw where they were cleaning up the area... i dont see how any spilt fuel could have made it into willard bay from that site,it was just off the freeway between the access road and the freeway. looked like to me it would have continued down that channel to the south and around the dike. could be wrong, but thats where all the action was.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

The leak got into one of the inlet tributaries. The initial reports I got from the DNR guys when they came down to our property to see the source of the water was that it didn't make it into the bay... of course, with them closing the North end of the bay to boaters, that suggests it did reach the main body.


----------

